# Josh Smith



## BlakeJesus

Where do you guys stand on him? Do you like him as a player? Do you value his skillset? Do you hope we hold onto him, or would you prefer to see him traded. If so, what would you like to see done?

Me personally, I think he's very underrated. He's coming off of, what felt like, a career year. His trade value will likely not be any higher than it is now, but I still wouldn't move him. That being said, if he is moved there so absolutely no way I would move him without including Marvin Williams (or to a much, much lesser extent Joe Johnson). Marvin is a drain on our cap, and he has no business being a Hawk at this point.


----------



## R-Star

He wants out, so you may as well trade him.


----------



## ATLien

Trade him ASAP. Tired of his act.


----------



## BlakeJesus

Trade him for what though? Certainly not for .75 cents on the dollar, where is the logic in that?

Josh Smith carried the Hawks last season, he took over games. What would you want back for him? People want a trade, but what are some reasonable options?


----------



## R-Star

BlakeJesus said:


> Trade him for what though? Certainly not for .75 cents on the dollar, where is the logic in that?
> 
> Josh Smith carried the Hawks last season, he took over games. What would you want back for him? People want a trade, but what are some reasonable options?


I don't know what the realistic options are out there, but he's made it clear he wants out. The Hawks don't have much of a choice but to deal him.


----------



## Luke

He isn't that good. At all. He puts up pretty defensive stats and that's about it. He's a shit scorer, a borderline retard, and is so full of himself that he doesn't realize that he will never be good enough to be the best player on a great team.

I love what the dude brings to us defensively, and if we ever got a competent point guard (cough Lowry cough) then he could be a potentially good offensive player, but as of right now I really could care less what happened to him. He's got twice the talent that a guy like Al Horford does and he isn't as valuable. That's really all that needs to be said about Josh.


----------



## ATLien

We have the same discussion every off-season, though. Personally, I am just sick of having it. Trade his ass, IMO.


----------



## BlakeJesus

You guys are driving this discussion straight into the ground.

What would you like to see him traded for? I saw Josh's name pop up in the Golden State rumors, they were planning on giving up 7 for a SF. We all know Smith is not a SF but if they are willing, and moving him is unavoidable, than doing it for draft pick in the 5-10 range is going to be our best bet. Not sure what type of salary we'd have to take back considering Smith makes much more than a rookie scale contract, but at 7 there are some guys we could consider. Andre Drummond will most likely not be there, but he would be number one on my big board. John Henson and Meyers Leonard are guys who would intrigue me as well, though I'd hope we would stay away from Jared Sullinger.


----------



## ATLien

Hope for Beal to fall

:yep:


----------



## BlakeJesus

I'd be totally shocked if Beal fell to 7. If we move Josh though, we're going to need another big man. Ideally we would land ourselves somebody who can play center so that we can finally shift Horford to PF. If we're keeping him at C it feels like more of the same, but probably just with less talent.


----------



## E.H. Munro

Send him to Boston for Stiemsma. :bsmile:


----------



## Luke

BlakeJesus said:


> You guys are driving this discussion straight into the ground.
> What would you like to see him traded for? I saw Josh's name pop up in the Golden State rumors, they were planning on giving up 7 for a SF. We all know Smith is not a SF but if they are willing, and moving him is unavoidable, than doing it for draft pick in the 5-10 range is going to be our best bet. Not sure what type of salary we'd have to take back considering Smith makes much more than a rookie scale contract, but at 7 there are some guys we could consider. Andre Drummond will most likely not be there, but he would be number one on my big board. John Henson and Meyers Leonard are guys who would intrigue me as well, though I'd hope we would stay away from Jared Sullinger.


The three of us have had this conversation countless times since I joined this site. There isn't anything new to add. You really like Josh and think he's a great player. ATLien and I aren't sold on him and don't think he's anything special. This has been reiterated for years now. There isn't a great market for him right now and so until the right deal presents itself we should hold still.


----------



## hroz

Would you do Thompson for Smith?
Save 10 million plus get a young big. 
Maybe also an early 2nd pick.


----------



## RollWithEm

I think a Josh Smith/Marvin Williams for Pau Gasol type of trade makes a ton of sense for both teams.


----------



## RollWithEm

How about Josh/Marvin for Amare? How does that grab Hawks fans?


----------



## RollWithEm

I think I've found my favorite one for both teams. I think this is the market value for Josh. I also think this would improve the Bucks immensely. 

*Hawks* trade: Josh Smith
*Bucks* trade: Drew Gooden, Luc Richard Mbah a Moute, #12 pick


----------



## BlakeJesus

hroz said:


> Would you do Thompson for Smith?
> Save 10 million plus get a young big.
> Maybe also an early 2nd pick.


Tristan Thompson is nice, and there might be a rotation player available with the 3rd or 4th pick in the 2nd, but that's not enough for Josh. Thompson played 23.7 mpg and scored 8.2 points on 43.9% from the field with 2.2 fouls and 1.4 TO's. He's a miserable free throw shooter too. I mean, he'd be nice to have coming off the bench for 20-25 minutes but he's not ready to be a starter for a mid-seeded playoff team.



RollWithEm said:


> How about Josh/Marvin for Amare? How does that grab Hawks fans?


It would be great for ticket and jersey sales I suppose, but Horford/Amare is not an ideal big man duo. At this point I'd rather keep Josh, though I love the idea of pawning off Marvin.



RollWithEm said:


> I think I've found my favorite one for both teams. I think this is the market value for Josh. I also think this would improve the Bucks immensely.
> 
> *Hawks* trade: Josh Smith
> *Bucks* trade: Drew Gooden, Luc Richard Mbah a Moute, #12 pick


At first glance this trade looks really underwhelming, and you saying "this would improve the Bucks immensely" doesn't sound so appealing from a Hawks perspective. Moute is a solid player but I do believe he's coming off a relatively serious injury. The big prize is that 12 pick though, and it would surely nab a player I've been talking about for this team. Meyers Leonard, John Henson, Tyler Zeller, Austin Rivers, Perry Jones, Terrence Jones, I feel like one of them could be a really great addition to our squad (and smart from a fiscal/long term outlook).


----------



## RollWithEm

*Bucks Trade*



BlakeJesus said:


> At first glance this trade looks really underwhelming, and you saying "this would improve the Bucks immensely" doesn't sound so appealing from a Hawks perspective. Moute is a solid player but I do believe he's coming off a relatively serious injury. The big prize is that 12 pick though, and it would surely nab a player I've been talking about for this team. Meyers Leonard, John Henson, Tyler Zeller, Austin Rivers, Perry Jones, Terrence Jones, I feel like one of them could be a really great addition to our squad (and smart from a fiscal/long term outlook).


I think the Hawks would bolster their front court and make their line-up a bit more traditional with this move. If Austin Rivers fell to them at 12, this would be a real interesting option.


----------



## Luke

Hopefully that Laker scenario comes into fruition.


----------



## BlakeJesus

RollWithEm said:


> I think a Josh Smith/Marvin Williams for Pau Gasol type of trade makes a ton of sense for both teams.


I would be good with this, I suppose. It'd would be a fresh feel to the team, and Pau Gasol does the right kind of things to win basketball games. 

Pau can be an efficient scorer, keeps our ballmovemnt flowing, and provides a post presence on both sides of the ball. I think he could be really great for Horford to spend a lot of time around, and really great for our team (especially if we draft another big man).

Getting rid of Marvin Williams is a nice bonus as well, shedding his dead weight (bad stigma) might be just the change this team needs.


----------



## RollWithEm

Luke said:


> Hopefully that Laker scenario comes into fruition.


I think both teams could get behind a Josh for Pau swap.


----------



## Bogg

Atlanta wants a center to move Horford out of the middle, right? Send Smith, Atlanta's first, and filler to Houston for Lowry, Dalembert, the 14, and maybe even the 16.


----------



## ATLien

Pau Gasol really only makes a million fewer dollars per year than Joe Johnson does. That's two really bad contracts. We should have kept him instead of trading him to Memphis for Shareef Abdur-Rahim, though. 

Of the trades suggested, I prefer the one where we get Lowry.


----------



## Bogg

If Houston is still hot after Gasol the Hawks could easily make it a three-team deal as well, if LA's interested.


----------



## ATLien

Pau Gasol seems to be the hot rumor on Twitter. I'm not the biggest Gasol fan, but I kind of like it. This core has been together too long, and there isn't much better out there.


----------



## Luke

I've let it soak in over the last few days and I think it makes a lot of sense for both teams.


----------

